# Daiwa Emblem Shot



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything about this new spinning reel from Daiwa? Just happened to notice it on their site. Looks like online retail price is $119.

http://www.daiwa.com/reel/detail.aspx?id=604


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Guess not.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks almost identical to the Emblem ProA they have out now except for the color and the handle. The handle on the one pictured doesn't look nearly as strong as the ProA thats out right now


----------



## priestola (Jun 25, 2011)

Just spoke with Nick, the guy who sells the Breakaway rods. I asked him which spinning reel he recommended for the HDX Breakaway and he said get the Daiwa Emblem Pro Shot 6000. If it's good enough for Nick, it's good enough for me. I was thinking of getting either a Shimano Baitrunner or a Penn 850ssm for the rod, but I'm going with the Pro Shot. Not too sure if the same recommendation can be made for another type/model of rod.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

From what I've seen, each model (5000 or 6000) comes with two spools, a shallow spool and a deep spool, both aluminum.

The 6 comes with regular 6000 deep spool and 5500 spool, and the 5 comes with a 5000 and 4500 shallow spool. Other than the spools, I think the reels are identical.

They look like good reels, and Daiwa has finally offered something affordable in a forward taper.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Not much difference than the Emblem Pro A. I have the A and I like it a lot.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

A has manual bail trip while Shot has auto trip. Some may ask what is the difference. One can cast A harder without tripping the bail while casting Shot hard may accidentally trip the bail and break the line. The auto trip probably can be converted to manual bail trip based on my experience with other Daiwa spinning reels. But I do not have Shot on my hands, but if you would open one of two covers on the bail and remove the bail trip lever and bail trip lever spring that should work. Just look at the reel schematic, but I am not accepting any responsibility (SMILE). On older Daiwa spinning reels, just saw off the trip or stop on the body assembly. Again, just look at the schematic to identify the body assembly, but again, I am not accepting any responsibility. 

I used to take off the bail. It worked, but it was pretty drastic. It tool a little while to get used to putting the line on the line roller. You can buy manual bail kits for a few reels, but the above works better, and the two methods are FREE. Anyhow, manual bail kits are not availble for Daiwa reels. I don't recommend taking the bail off anyway because you cannot put it back if you change your mind.


----------



## priestola (Jun 25, 2011)

priestola said:


> Just spoke with Nick, the guy who sells the Breakaway rods. I asked him which spinning reel he recommended for the HDX Breakaway and he said get the Daiwa Emblem Pro Shot 6000. If it's good enough for Nick, it's good enough for me. I was thinking of getting either a Shimano Baitrunner or a Penn 850ssm for the rod, but I'm going with the Pro Shot. Not too sure if the same recommendation can be made for another type/model of rod.


I meant to say the Emblem Shot 6000 ... there is no such thing as an Emblem Pro Shot


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Heads up:

These are currently $75 + shipping. 

http://www.tackledirect.com/daiwa-emblem-shot-spinning-reels.html


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I have and older Emblem that I love.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> Heads up:
> 
> These are currently $75 + shipping.
> 
> http://www.tackledirect.com/daiwa-emblem-shot-spinning-reels.html


Deal expired. 

It seems that someone figured out what they were offering. Glad I got mine.


----------



## gaz (Oct 30, 2013)

hi to all

My first post. 
I just bought a 6000a and i am left handed. it seems it is not a straightforward thing to swap over the handle on this reel. after removing the handle on the r/h side there is a a round plastic moulding and on the other , the handle side, is a shaped hole as per usual on a reel, in my experience. do i need to remove this plastic part and put it in the left side? if so how do i remove it?

If not, surely i don't have to dismantle the reel to do this?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Unlike some reels, the handle itself doesn't screw into the drive gear. You just screw off the plastic slot cap on the other side, switch them, insert the handle, and screw the cap back in.

There is a small white piece called a "collar" that goes into the handle slot before the cap, that needs to come out and go to the other side. I assume this is the piece that's giving you trouble. It's not threaded in any way, and just slides over the cap screw. If it's stuck in the handle slot, just pull it out with some tweezers, or put the cap back in a bit and tilt it to grab the other end of the collar with the threads.

I'll take a picture if need it, just let me know.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

gaz said:


> hi to all
> 
> My first post.
> I just bought a 6000a and i am left handed. it seems it is not a straightforward thing to swap over the handle on this reel. after removing the handle on the r/h side there is a a round plastic moulding and on the other , the handle side, is a shaped hole as per usual on a reel, in my experience. do i need to remove this plastic part and put it in the left side? if so how do i remove it?
> ...


Welcome to the family.


----------

